# [AMD64]Errore compilazione tk, gnome-icon-theme e openoffice

## Crowbar90

Mi presento qui sul forum con un primo post di richiesta di aiuto. Stavo eseguendo un aggiornamento del sistema, quando mi sono accorto degli errori nella compilazione di questi pacchetti. Parto con tk, in seguito posterò gli errori ricevuti durante la compilazione degli altri due.

Ho eseguito un emerge --sync e un emerge --DuNa world, una volta arrivato a tk ricevo il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/tk-8.4.15-r1/work/tk8.4.15 ...
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-tcl=/usr/lib64 --disable-threads --disable-symbols --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
> ...

 

Ecco anche l'output di emerge --info, in caso vi serva.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+
> ...

 

Cosa posso fare? In /usr/lib64 ho tcl8.5 e tk8.5 (compilati a mano perché non presenti in portage) perché mi servono per attivare l'antialiasing su aMsn. C'è un modo di risolvere il problema senza rimuoverli? Grazie in anticipo.

EDIT: Mi scuso per la pessima formattazione della pagina, ma non ho trovato modi per migliorare la situazione.

Aggiungo l'errore datomi da gnome-icon-theme:

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate object method "new" via package "XML::LibXML::SAX::Parser" at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XML/SAX/ParserFactory.pm line 43.
> 
> make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 2
> 
> make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0/8x8/emblems'
> ...

 

E anche quello di openoffice.org:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for required Perl modules... Can't locate Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12.
> 
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12.
> 
> Compilation failed in require at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Archive/Zip.pm line 24.
> ...

 Last edited by Crowbar90 on Fri Sep 21, 2007 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

hai problemi di XML.

dovrebbero essere legati alla questione di expat.

la soluzione starebbe nel comando:

```

revdep-rebuild -X

```

magari, la prima volta chiamalo con l'opzione -pv, in modo che ti prepari psicologicamente.

se possibile, taglia le righe troppo lunghe dei tuoi \[code\], altrimenti esplode il layout del phpBB.

per farlo puoi editare il vecchio post cliccando sul pulsante in alto a destra.

... un po' più a destra.

... ancora un po' più a destra.

... più a destra ancora.

insomma, fai un passeggiata a destra e torna quando lo hai trovato  :Smile: 

----------

## Crowbar90

Grazie per la risposta, ho editato la formattazione del messaggio precedente. Con revdep-rebuild -X ha provato ad emergermi openoffice-2.2.1 (strano, dato che è disponibile la 2.3.0), ma la compilazione non è andata a buon fine, come prevedibile. Ho quindi provato ad emergere di nuovo expat, e ho letto il messaggio alla fine che mi consigliava di eseguire revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0, quando l'ho aggiornato tempo fa non me ne ero accorto (forse perché non ero al pc). Adesso sto emergendo alcuni pacchetti, sembra che non ci siano problemi, appena ho finito edito il messaggio.

----------

## cloc3

 *Crowbar90 wrote:*   

> Ho quindi provato ad emergere di nuovo expat, e ho letto il messaggio alla fine ...

 

 :Wink: 

al termine, può essere utile ridare un `revdep-rebuild -X` ancora una volta, fino ad avere un output privo di warning.

ciò perchè le dipendenze di expat sono molto complesse e coinvolgono quasi tutto il sistema.

vedi anche la guida ufficiale.

i sorgenti di openoffice non sono ancora presenti nella versione 2.3. Puoi installare però i binari, che è anche meglio:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0 

...

```

----------

## Crowbar90

Avevo installato i binari tempo fa, però avevano un'interfaccia grafica che stonava moltissimo con le mie altre applicazioni, per cui ho inserito "app-office/openoffice ~amd64" in package.keywords, forse è per quello che durante l'update mi mostra già la 2.3? E comunque perché dici che sono meglio i binari? Se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere anche più ottimizzato un programma compilato da sorgenti...

----------

## Crowbar90

Purtroppo i miei errori non sono minimamente cambiati, inoltre revdep-rebuild mi segnala che ci sono due librerie non a posto ma non esegue emerge (dovrebbe comunque emergere openoffice, che non funziona). Idee?

----------

## cloc3

non ho detto che sono meglio i binari. ho detto che i sorgenti del 2.3 non ci sono proprio.

probabilmente usciranno tra qualche giorno.

usa `eix` o `esearch` per avere informazioni sui pacchetti disponibili.

la questione di cosa sia meglio è controversa. per quanto mi riguarda, dubito che le mie installazioni siano migliori di quelle degli ingenieri delle altre distribuzioni, il caso di openoffice, poi, è particolare per la dimensione e la complessità del pacchetto. ci sarà una ragione se gentoo lo distribuisce in forma binaria.

non confondere il problema expat con quello openoffice.

il tuo ultimo post è criptico e non si capisce bene il problema. magari posta la partte interessante del tuo ouput.

----------

## Crowbar90

Scusa per la poca chiarezza nel messaggio di prima, questo è l'output di revdep-rebuild:

```
localhost francesco # revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib64/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/lib64/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Da quello che capisco io, ci sono due dipendenze rotte, ma non capisco perché non venga eseguito il merge di nessun pacchetto.

Ah, non per insistere, ma a proposito di openoffice:

```
localhost francesco # emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 [2.2.1] USE="cairo cups dbus eds firefox gstreamer java* kde ldap pam sound* -binfilter -debug -gnome -gtk -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner% (-branding%)" LINGUAS="en it -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Crowbar90 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, non per insistere, ma a proposito di openoffice:
> 
> 

 

ok. mi arrendo. adesso anche io ce l'ho in portage.

 *Crowbar90 wrote:*   

> Scusa per la poca chiarezza nel messaggio di prima, questo è l'output di revdep-rebuild:
> 
> Da quello che capisco io, ci sono due dipendenze rotte, ma non capisco perché non venga eseguito il merge di nessun pacchetto.
> 
> 

 

grazie. l'output era proprio necessario per dire qualcosa.

sono daccordo con te.

le librerie sono rotte perché adesso tu hai la versione successiva di libcurl (.4).

la ragione per cui non viene proposta la ricompilazione mi sfugge. tanto più che openoffice è esplicitamente riconosciuto come proprietario del pacchetto rotto. mi viene da pensare che per qualche motivo non sia presente nel tuo file world.

a questo punto lascerei perdere e installerei il binario, per proseguire la compilazione di tutto il resto (mi pare che tu abbia ancora cosa da fare). ritornaci quando hai un sistema consistente negli altri particolari.

secondo me, infatti, gli errori sono di natura diversa. quello di gnome-icon-theme è abbastanza chiaramente riconducibile al discorso expat, l'altro non so. magari hai bisogno di un perl-cleaner (usa il --help prima di partire).

----------

## djinnZ

a parte la rogna di expat c'è quella delle dtd xml/sgml che revdep-rebuild non rileva (e visto che mi sento cattivo il post non lo ripeto e non lo cito) e che con qualche recente aggiornamento sono andate in gloria.

----------

## Crowbar90

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a parte la rogna di expat c'è quella delle dtd xml/sgml che revdep-rebuild non rileva (e visto che mi sento cattivo il post non lo ripeto e non lo cito) e che con qualche recente aggiornamento sono andate in gloria.

 Ho cercato ma non ho trovato nessuna informazione a riguardo, potresti essere più preciso?

----------

